

Kim Dotcom wins back cars and cash seized in Megaupload raid - ozh
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-27067102

======
lazylizard
article says he faces 20yrs? thats a bit less than what Aaron Swartz faced?

------
easy_rider
good for him

